# Not corsstraining... just learning some



## Manny (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I've been reading some posts about crosstraining, actually I did crostraining in Kenpo Karate, now I want to learn something else and one of my wishes is to learn karate kata and some new techs (hand) and new aproaches, however I am not interested in a long term time in karate or climb in the ladder of the ranks/belts.

I want to study karate as hobby, I know a very good shotokan sensei, the thing is, will be  bad taste or not respectfull to aproach this karate sensei and tell him what I want? I mean maybe train once per week on saturdays (to not interfere with my work,family and personal things) and that I am interested in not pursuit belts just a little knowledge?

Maybe if I get hooked on Karate-Do eventually will be interested on following the path of it, buit at this time I only want some refreshing and learn balance trought kata practice.

Manny


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 28, 2011)

Depends on the situation and how well you know the instructor.  In what circumstance would you be okay if the roles were reversed?

I have many friends who train in various arts.  I have trained with them, sharing some of my knowledge and them sharing some of theirs.  I've picked up a few techniques and forms from different arts and applied them to my art's knowledge base.  Obviously some arts are more suited to that than others (i.e. shotokan meshes well with my style of tkd, whereas pukulan doesn't mesh quite as easily).  

Personally, I believe having knowledge and experience outside of your art makes you a better martial artist.  Mainly because you are sparring outside of your ruleset, style, comfort zone, etc.. .  If you can apply something you have learned from someone else, great, but learning how to defend against it is even more important.

Just my 0.02.. .


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 28, 2011)

Manny, it really depends on the teacher.  I can tell you about 10 years ago I would have been very offended personally if someone had proposed to me an arrangement like you mention.  At that point in my life I was very invested in the idea of imparting my karate to my students exactly as I had learned myself.  I only wanted students if they were 'serious' by my own arbitrary standard.  These days I'm older, hopefully smarter, and I've come off that perspective a lot.  

I would just go for it and ask him.  If memory serves correctly, this sensei already participates in your informal training group, correct?  If so, he can't be all that extreme about style purity and such.


----------

